# Bass in 55Gal?



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

I know for a fact that a a Peac0ck Bass needs a 75G, is there any other species that can live in a 55G? Would a PC Bass be alright in a 55?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

Recheck your facts. As far as I know, there is no species of peac*ck bass that can live in a 75 gallon for its entire life, let alone a 55 gallon.

Good luck even getting this guy to physically fit in a tank that size.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

I've seen a lot of video's with them eating...  Im pretty sure my head would fit on the inside of that fishes mouth.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Darn it... I really wanted one... Ill do some research.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

What kind of fish would you reccomend. I think I wan't to keep it by itself or with maybe 3-4 at most. It needs to get to 10"-12" . Or fit inside a 55G for life. Carnivorous is a must, I love to watch them eat goldfish and guppy's. Just not big ones were they just bite the fins off and it has to suffer, that just sad.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

i know that pic is real, but it looks SOOOO fake.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

That must have been hard to reel in..


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

No species of Pbass will live in a tank that small. You might get away with a rock bass or a grass pickrel.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks Gump Im gonna look into that!


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

I decided to go with 2 Jack Dempseys


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

SBDTHUR said:


> Carnivorous is a must, I love to watch them eat goldfish and guppy's.


I know you're young and for the most part, impressionable. But I think you are getting into cichlid keeping for the wrong reasons ;-) It may look cool on youtube, but feeding feeders to prederatory fish should really only be done here and there. So most of its life the fish that you want to see devour feeders will be nibbling on pellets like most other fish do. If this is going to be your first cichlid, take your time and have a look at a bunch of fish you like. Read up on them and find out what are suitable for your means, and chose one from that list. You may even find that you like to watch fish live better then watching them die in front of you.

A 55g is a decent size tank, you're options open up, but as previously stated, your bass options are out.


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

Well said, girth vader. I don't think there's anything to add to that.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

girth vader said:


> I know you're young and for the most part, impressionable. But I think you are getting into cichlid keeping for the wrong reasons ;-) It may look cool on youtube, but feeding feeders to prederatory fish should really only be done here and there. So most of its life the fish that you want to see devour feeders will be nibbling on pellets like most other fish do. If this is going to be your first cichlid, take your time and have a look at a bunch of fish you like. Read up on them and find out what are suitable for your means, and chose one from that list. You may even find that you like to watch fish live better then watching them die in front of you.
> 
> A 55g is a decent size tank, you're options open up, but as previously stated, your bass options are out.


Thanks, I realize that now.. Im planing to get a Jack Dempsey, or Rocket Gar in this 55G eventually. And of course feeder guppys will be a treat for them every once in a while. I realize that feeding them guppys from the store is a terrible idea.


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

I wouldn't put jack dempseys in a 55 gal. They get just a little too big, imo.

What about firemouths or convicts?


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

What about NeedleNose fish? I would talk to Flamingo first cause he breeds them and knows a bunch about them...


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

^You mean halfbeaks?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

No, needlenose fish.










This was one of our member's (Flamingo) needlenose fish.


----------



## Countryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

I may get blasted for saying this, but I couldn't house a game fish in an aquarium.... I'd be afraid the sportsman in me would win out over the aqarist once the bass got lunker sized!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Nah, a fish that's a stranger to you would be easy to eat but if you raised it and made a pet out of it I think you could resist. lol


----------



## Countryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm even thinking on those lines, I mean the urge to test lures on it to get a strike!


----------

